# Can bearded dragons jump?



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

Can bearded dragons jump?
If they can how high and far? 
And could they somehow jump onto the lighting and burn themselves?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes they can. Not sure exactly how high or far but mine jumps a good 6-8" on to his basking log sometimes, he seems to do it rather easily and reckon more wouldn't be beyond him. 

They could jump on to the lighting however I'm imagine it would be pretty difficult to grip too unless you're providing a cage which you shouldn't be for this exact reason. My boys never tried anyway so I think they're fairly clued up on it not being a good idea.


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok thanks, I'm not providing a cage I'm providing a vivarium if that's what u mean. My closest light is about 6-8'' away is this going to be a problem?


----------



## Jessibelle (Sep 22, 2012)

When I was doing animal management in college one of the males used to jump if he'd had enough of being handled by our class, the highest and furthest I ever saw him jump was from a central table up into his viv. At a guess that was a jump arc about a foot high (12 inches) and about 2 foot long (24 inches).

I never saw any of the other beardies jump, only ever that male and the jump I recalled above was one of his largest jumps - I don't keep beardies so don't have any more info but thought I'd share my experience with them.

I don't recall the males exact size but I know he was quite large, he was approx 620 grams from what I remember and about 20 inches.


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow that must have been pretty cool to see, I never thought they could even jump more than a few cm's lol


----------



## Jessibelle (Sep 22, 2012)

It certainly was cool to see, would bloody hurt though if he tried to jump out of your hands/arms due to his claws. Thankfully the iggy there never copied him or I think I'd have lost an arm =P


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

The one I'm holding atm jumps all the time, think his highest jump was close to 2ft high!


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

@Jessibelle yeah lol


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

They seem to be able to jump a lot more than I expected.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

My BD is always jumping and climbing all over the place : victory:
Its surprising how far they can actually jump!


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

:lol2:
Does anyone know what materials they can climb?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Moogle said:


> Ok thanks, I'm not providing a cage I'm providing a vivarium if that's what u mean. My closest light is about 6-8'' away is this going to be a problem?


Sorry I meant a bulb cage! They're like climbing frames.


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh lol, I'm probably not going to get a bulb cage because I don't want my beardie getting too close and burning itself


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

My leo seems to think that shes a crestie and regularly jumps 6-9 inches from my shirt sleeve to my chest. nutter!


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

:lol2:


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Moogle said:


> :lol2:
> Does anyone know what materials they can climb?


Anything they can get their claws into! I found mine up the top of my rather smooth curtains the other day, after he was free roaming. Turned my back for a second, heard a noise, and he'd climbed up the washing basket, leapt onto the table, flung himself at the curtains the shimmied up them :lol2:


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow thats adventurous, I hope mine doesn't climb higher than I can reach


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Moogle said:


> Ok thanks, I'm not providing a cage I'm providing a vivarium if that's what u mean. My closest light is about 6-8'' away is this going to be a problem?


think he meant around the bulb (a guard)


----------



## mark gibbs (Jan 26, 2013)

mine is really placid,so on a rare hot day last year I took mine outside and sat down with him the garden bench,he was on my shoulder and all of a sudden he flew threw the air,under next doors hedge and I had to ring hubby at work and tell him to come home and help catch him:blush: thankfully we caught him but it took a while:no1:


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah I realized after a while he ment bulb cage


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

@Mark Gibbs at least you got him back


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Boris is a lunatic for doing this!

He'll sit on my hand and then jump to my shoulder and sit and watch me play the pc till he gets bored. He will then jump off me onto the bed and jump 2ft up the curtains. He can and will jump off the curtains back to the bed then jump back from the bed up to my shoulder.

Its a good job he always has soft landings i swear the bloody idiot thinks hes part kangeroo and part lemming!


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

:lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Mine can also jump, but he's such a clumsy lump, that he never gets very far. Even jumping onto his basking log, he ends up scrambling up onto it. He's quite comical doing it!


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

haha


----------



## RexyboyandCharlotte (Oct 25, 2012)

Rex my beardie loves to jump, I never knew that they could jump until I noticed him jump from the floor of his viv to the top shelf. He normally jumps onto the sofa when he is running about the house. Its cool to watch sometimes and mine never fails to make me laugh:notworthy:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Jeffers3 said:


> Mine can also jump, but he's such a clumsy lump, that he never gets very far. Even jumping onto his basking log, he ends up scrambling up onto it. He's quite comical doing it!


Like when they misjudge it slightly and all you can think of is the coyote giving up and holding up a sign saying "Help!" before falling into the ravine. "Meep Meep!"


----------



## Moogle (Mar 28, 2013)

:lol2:


----------

